# First Heat



## rleeq (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 2, 5 month old's, one male one female. I think my female came into heat yesterday and I need some info. I tried to separate them last night but found this morning that I failed it this. For today I have kept them apart but they are not happy about being apart...not at all.
Question 1. Can a female come into heat this young?
Question 2. If yes, How long will she be in heat.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Females can come into heat at 5 mos. -- one of my girls did. I can't remember how long the cycle lasted. Regardless, I would keep those two separated at all times until you get them fixed -- the sooner, the better.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

rleeq said:


> I have 2, 5 month old's, one male one female.


A cat's heat-cycle varies from cat-to-cat, but I'd say about a week or so. _If these two 5mo olds are brother/sister, I think I'd make an appointment for spay/neuter asap to prevent possibly having a litter with genetic abnormalities._


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She could absolutely be calling. Females can start calling as early as at 4 months of age. You should have the female spayed ASAP unless you plan on starting a registred cattery.


----------

